# Caesar Chorus / Ocean Child



## Knotty Pine (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey gang! I have an unpopulated Caesar Chorus PCB and a couple of questions:

I only have A250K for the LAG pot, how will it affect the sweep?/should I just use a B250K pot?

Could I also substitute the 1N914 for a 1N4148?


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 18, 2020)

the 1N4148 is a direct replacement for the 1N914, so no problems with that.  The A250K is a different taper from the B250K. On the A250 the first 75% or so of the rotation will have a small affect on the sweep, but the last 25% or so will have a lot of effect. May make it harder to control, while the B250 will give you a linear control of the sweep across the entire range. Some people prefer the A taper pots, but with sweep I would stick with the B taper for the control aspect.


----------



## Knotty Pine (Dec 18, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> the 1N4148 is a direct replacement for the 1N914, so no problems with that.  The A250K is a different taper from the B250K. On the A250 the first 75% or so of the rotation will have a small affect on the sweep, but the last 25% or so will have a lot of effect. May make it harder to control, while the B250 will give you a linear control of the sweep across the entire range. Some people prefer the A taper pots, but with sweep I would stick with the B taper for the control aspect.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 18, 2020)

No Problem!


----------



## Knotty Pine (Dec 19, 2020)

Half of what I say is meaningless...



 


...but I say it just to reach you


----------



## Gordo (Dec 19, 2020)

This is a really nice sounding chorus. I originally thought "meh..." when I heard the demos but I also knew Bugg was pretty stoked about this one so gave it a shot. Capable of ultra subtle to "I'm gonna puke". More range than the CE-2 it's based on.


----------



## Knotty Pine (Dec 19, 2020)

Gordo said:


> This is a really nice sounding chorus. I originally thought "meh..." when I heard the demos but I also knew Bugg was pretty stoked about this one so gave it a shot. Capable of ultra subtle to "I'm gonna puke". More range than the CE-2 it's based on.


Dig it. My gold standard has always been the Roland/Boss Chorus sound!


----------



## Knotty Pine (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Knotty Pine (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Knotty Pine (Jan 12, 2021)

Finally finished/boxed up this juicy and lovely analog chorus.


----------



## Barry (Jan 12, 2021)

looks good


----------

